# $40,000 to invest



## election0 (30 Nov 2008)

I have about $40,000 to invest but have no idea where to invest it . I would appreciate any advice .


----------



## Bob_tg (30 Nov 2008)

It's hard to answer without a bit more information.

Do you have any debts at all?  Do you have a property with a mortgage?  Where is your money sitting now?  What age are you - do you have a pension?


----------



## election0 (30 Nov 2008)

No debts whtsoever I do not even hold a credit card . No pension either .
I am age 46 married with 5 children .


----------



## election0 (30 Nov 2008)

Forgot to mention I do not have a property with a mortgage either as I rent .


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Nov 2008)

You mention here that you have US$ savings that you say you don't want to convert to Euros. Are you resident/working in Ireland?

You'll have to give a little bit more detail to get meaningful advice, and you might be better off posting in the *Money Makeover* section. With five kids to provide for, you should probably be looking at low-risk investment options. Do you have any life insurance?


----------



## Bob_tg (30 Nov 2008)

I agree that you should probably post in the Money Makeover section.  

There will be some other questions also...
- what are your longer term goals?  Do you wish to buy a house at some stage?  Do you want a pension - or have you got a retirment plan?
- have you got a secure job?  What industry are you in?
- as DrMoriarty suggests, can you elaborate on your personal circumstances regarding your situation in Ireland?


----------



## election0 (30 Nov 2008)

I will take your advice and post in money makeover section but just to answer your questions I am unemployed at the moment . I am a full Irish citizen my wife is American .
I have the money in a dollar account with anglo but only making 3% interest which does not seem a good return but perhaps I am wrong in this ?
I am quite naive about investing etc but just want to get best value for this savings . 
I do not need the money for anything immediate and do not foresee a need to touch it for at least a year .

I have no plans to buy a house .


----------

